# Temp Gauge and Fan Switch



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Well I finally got myself a Gauge and switch. I decided to go the electric sender route. I took off my plastics and at the same time flushed my cooling system. I removed and tapped into the thermostat housing.















Then my buddy, wired it for me. I decided to go with this gauge.








After we had it all wired and connected, I started her up so I can work the air out of the system and to test the gauge. It warmed up to the point where the fan came on and surprise surprise the darned thing didn't work. brought it back and they had no more in stock. So then I had to upgrade to this one. It has a smoke colored lens which kinda deterred me from buying it because I was thinking it would be much too hard to see it in the daylight. But because it was the only one they had left I had no choice. I think it was the same manufacturer because the sensor and wiring harness were exactly the same.

So then he wired this one for me and wired the light to come on when the key is turned on.







Fired her up again and this one seems to work fine. Although the fan turns on at just over 180°F. and turns off at 180°F. Seems to be quite a bit lower than what everyone else is getting. But hey, At least it working.
The lighted switch also lights up when the fan turns itself on, which is kinda nice too I guess.

Then last but not least I decided to get another shifter knob. 







Thanks for all the advice MIMB. You guys rule.

TTFN:rockn:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks good. How lond did it take for the gauge? I'm thinking about doing the same on mine.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

It actually didnt take all that long. I can't really put an accurate time on it where I spent some time draining and flushing my cooling system, and replacing the one that didn't work. I am thinking maybe a couple hours from start to finishe for the gauge only. I see that you have an '08. From what I have been reading you can't do the same installation as I did. Apparently the '08's have a different style thermostat housing that can't be drilled and tapped the way mine was done.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks sweet! I need to do that to mine. I think the newer gauge looks better than the first. Matches yer color better. If you dont mind me askin, how much does a temp gauge usually run for our brutes?


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Looks sweet! I need to do that to mine. I think the newer gauge looks better than the first. Matches yer color better. If you dont mind me askin, how much does a temp gauge usually run for our brutes?


 
Yeah I like the second one better too. Although the first one has 6 different colors for the internal led's. It looks quite nice actually when installed and working. I paid $35 for the first one and $45 FOR THE SECOND. tHE SWITCH WAS SOMETHING LIKE $3.50. **** caps lock. lol.:aargh4:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea dont yell at me! haha. Where is the best place to get one?


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

I used the same one you did the first time. I just got done my first ride with it and seemed to work OK. The only problem I had was it fogging up.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah mine fogs up a little also. I see u have an '08. Where did you tap into for the sending unit?


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Yea dont yell at me! haha. Where is the best place to get one?


 
Not sure what's available in your area. Should be able to gt one from any auto parts store.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

What temp does everyone's cut in at? Mine shows just above 180°F. Seems to be quite a bit lower than everyone else's.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Y2DJ said:


> Yeah I like the second one better too. Although the first one has 6 different colors for the internal led's. It looks quite nice actually when installed and working. I paid $35 for the first one and $45 FOR THE SECOND. tHE SWITCH WAS SOMETHING LIKE $3.50. **** caps lock. lol.:aargh4:


 
the first gauge you showed i have that one on my rhino 700 bought at harbor freight for 10 bucks.
on my brute i put a sunpro gauge from autozone and it was 35. the stock fan on mine comes on at 220 and goes off at 190. but i also added another fan in front of my radiator since i had the plastics off and with it running the engine doesnt seem to get over 150 deg. the fan was one of the kind for cars or trucks sold at advance auto parts its a 12" model and fits the little stock brute rad perfectly. it draws 20 amps at startup and 10 while running.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Y2DJ said:


> What temp does everyone's cut in at? Mine shows just above 180°F. Seems to be quite a bit lower than everyone else's.


Mine cuts in at around 180 ish.


----------



## smittymv (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks good but i sure wouldn't wanna land on that shift knob! Looks kinda pointy!! Where did you wire the fan switch in to, does it defeat the temp sensor cut in?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

The fan switch doesnt interfere with the stock fan circuit. Still cuts on and off like its suppossed to. The fan switch just gives you the option to turn the fan on or off whenever you desire.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

do you have to remove the front clip of the bike to get to the fan wires?? Would really like to do this but with my system on the front rack it is a pain in the arse to remove the front plastic.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

It would make things alot easer to do it but you dont have to. all the wires you need are comming from the fan. The write up has good info.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=641


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

If you take that stupid fan shroud off it makes yer life a lot easier. Especially filling it with coolant. Not one of kawis better ideas. I drilled a big hole in my front plastics under the black pocket insert so i can use a long funnel and fill it with coolant. Why cant the brutes be like a p650 or p700 and make it easy to fill!


----------



## copternadley (May 30, 2010)

Y2DJ said:


> Well I finally got myself a Gauge and switch. I decided to go the electric sender route. I took off my plastics and at the same time flushed my cooling system. I removed and tapped into the thermostat housing.
> 
> View attachment 3231
> View attachment 3232
> ...


Not bad and a very nice ride you have there bro. Keep up the good work.


----------

